# My P's are eating only feeder fish



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

My rbp's (3") are onky eating fedder fish. When i give them other than that they eat a little at first day, but the they after they even dont touch it.
Should i woory or be happy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well hard to tell, could mean they dont like it or theyre not just hungry.
sometimes new food takes getting used to


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

dont give them feeders now, dont be happy casue it is more disease prone and exspensive.
they will eventually eat the prepared food when hungry enough they are scavengers
good luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Try cutting down on your feeding procedures. Dont starve them but slowly introduce thm to new foods. Snow has a good point about feeders being disease prone and expensive at times. So dont worry about them.. your Ps would be alot more healthier without it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just wait till they get really hungry...you will see!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

i have mine hooked on shrimp pellets so if I can do it, then i know you can


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My P's are hooked on feeders too, won't eat anything else.....so i should just basically starve them for a minute then see if they'll munch out?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mina also hooked on pellets


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would wait a day or two and then cut up some beefheart for them or try shrimp. Once they get hungry enough they will eat what is put in front of them.


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you guys
but to say the truth i am happy with it


----------

